

Stop Building Mobile Websites - sharkweek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/10/05/strategy-reboot-time-to-stop-building-mobile-websites/

======
notatoad
I'm extremely reluctant to take any advice from a site that includes an ad-
laden splash-page before delivering a ~400 word article split over two pages.

